# Weekend Advice/Help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Where l have worked the last 2 weeks we have loosely set off to plan 3 days away going to France via the tunnel leave Friday night get back late Monday night. There would be 4 of us going and l will be the only driver.

Is this a practical thought and where about could we get to some place pleasant any help would be appreciated. If this is to far any suggestions of other places to go to.


Thanks


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well if you don't want to drive too far then either travel down the coast a few miles there are some lovely places to spend a weekend. Boulogne, Le Touquet Paris Plage would be very pleasant. There are a number of Aires to try out or if Aires are not your thing then there are numerous campsites most will be open now. Nice restaurants, lots to see, eat and drink.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Whats your interest? Brugges would be good for a short trip.

peedee


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We have no choice just cheap and l would love to try aires having only heard about them when l joined the forum. just a nice weekend to have away.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

This might be just the sort of place you are looking for - >> Google Map <<

You have the choice of a Municipal, or the Aire just by it, near a couple of lakes and a canal, and close to St Omer, which is a very interesting town with some excellent shops, cafes and restaurants. And a huge square where you can park the van easily.

Looks like a nice walk along the canal too, if you need to work up an appetite.

The Campsite and Aire are at Arques Lat. 50.74552 : Lon 2.30454

We haven't stopped there, but I think we will next trip as it looks ideal and is quite close to the Channel port. (38 miles from Sangatte.)

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for that once things are more formed l shall let you know what we decided Daves one looks good.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Honestly in all the years (since 1972) in France we have never pre-booked anything other than the Ferry, and frequently change that at the last minute by arriving early. Just follow your nose to things that interest you. Get away from the northern coast as is so much more limiting than further south where aires and parking places for overnights are abundant. We don,t use the autoroutes unless its an emergency, take the N roads if you must or just follow those white wiggly lines on the Michelin map and enjoy the exploration and find oodles of friendly places to overnight.
We shall be over there at the end of May and again in September, our favourite playground, well a close second to Oz I must admit but thats rather more of an investment and we have only done that once (so far)

Enjoy.

C.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are going to the Saint Omer area the La Coupole WW11 musuem near Wizernes just off the D210 is well worth a visit especially if the weather is not too kind to you. Its and ex V2 rocket launching site which now incorporates a modern museum depicting the WW11 history of the area. 

peedee


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Would suggest staying in the Cite Europe car park the first night if you have been working<its free no facilities>next morning do some shopping if you need to. Then head down the coast to the Aires at St Valery Sur Somme or Le Crotoy. Price 7/8 euros per night and somewhere to walk and eat at reasonable prices. If you would prefer to have electricity then try Le Treport 8.95 per night.Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks folks all welcome Peedee l will keep note of there l would love that as have a war interest but can not see the others doing the same.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> If you are going to the Saint Omer area the La Coupole WW11 musuem near Wizernes just off the D210 is well worth a visit especially if the weather is not too kind to you. Its and ex V2 rocket launching site which now incorporates a modern museum depicting the WW11 history of the area.
> 
> peedee


Seconded.......
.................... and then take in a visit to the "In Flanders Fields" Museum in Ieper/Ypres and read the account of the Pastor of Ieper/Ypres on what happened to the numbers in his congregation in less than a year during WW1.
http://www.inflandersfields.be/

And then finish off the day with the ceremony at the Menin Gate. 
http://www.greatwar.co.uk/events/menin-gate-last-post-ceremony.htm

In fact for a first weekend away you can't do much worse than St. Omer and Ieper/Ypres.

http://www.toerisme-ieper.be/en/home.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*weekend*

bulawayolass,

just relax, rest and enjoy whatever you decide to do on your weekend

read your homepage today-very interesting loved the cats!

aldra


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

We always stay at Veurne. It is 30 miles down the road from the tunnel, about 40 minute drive. As you come out of the tunnel take the main road to Dunkirk, which you pass by, and Veurne is just beyond about a 2 miles into Belgium.There is an aire on the marina at Kaaiplats. So it is free to stay there.There are also toilets, shower and water. 

Veurne is a lovely town with plenty of places to eat and lots to see, but it isn't as touristy and busy as Brugge, and it is closer to the tunnel. Once parked up it is 2 minutes walk in to town, and it isn't noisey through the night, so you can get a good sleep. Ypres is not far away for another visit, but for the weekend I think you may not want to go anywhere other than Veurne


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote="taildj"There is an aire on the marina at Kaaiplats. So it is free to stay there.There are also toilets, shower and water. [/quote]

Are you sure it's at Kaaiplaats?

This previous thread from 2009 says that isn't the aire anymore and that m/homes should use parking at Lindenreef.

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-71699-days0-orderasc-10.html


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

You are correct in that the actual aire is more or less at the junction on Lindendreef and kaaiplats, but most M homers park on Kaaiplats. 

I know that last year there was mention of the police booking someone on Kaaiplats. This led to the belief that they had stopped M Homers parking there. This however wasn't the case. The police had indeed booked someone, but this was because they had blocked an exit for one of the stores on Kaaiplats. 

So the message is park sensibly, with regards to others, and there will be no problem. I was there twice in 2010 in July then again October. I was last there in March 2011 without any problems at all. 

Best wishes David


----------

